# Ruggles Reef?



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

can i get a map of where this is from someone? How do ya fish it for smallies and is it good? Wheres the best place to launch and get there? THANKS alot if anyone can help-nsof


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Launch from Cranberry Creek (if you have a smaller rig, under 21 ft.) or Huron if you have a bigger boat. Give Woody a call at Cranberry and he will give you a report. Drop shotting tubes or trolling cranks is the most popular methods. Attached is a map of Ruggles.

Cranberry Creek Marina
4319 Cleveland Road East
Huron, Ohio 44839 
Toll Free: (877) 464-0172


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

click on this link for location of ruggles.
http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepa...maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm&latlontype=DMS

closest place to launch would be cranberry creek marina.

i don't bass fish so dunno what to tell ya on that.


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

cranberry creek is the closest to dump in.....u can catch smallies immediately off the mouth of it & work your way to the East. you have a good 2+ miles of rock bottom all the way to the condo's and beyond. i would start in 8 ft of water and see if that produces. like Krusty mentioned, drop shot some 3" plastic jigs or goby immitation plastic. i don't know about the bite right now, but worth a try.


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=53286&highlight=Ruggles+Reef


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thats where normally launch from-cranberry. I thought there was a certain "area" that it was but really it just a rock bottom out in front of cranberry past the castle and stuff=thanks


----------

